# Tiel Head Rubs



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Sometimes I wish I was an octopus so I could pet them all at once 





*


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*They are so cute! Sometimes I'm tempted to get a tiel, then I remember when I looked after my sister,s.......that never stopped screeching........and then I think.......NO!!!! :laughing:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, I love the way your Muffin patiently waits for her turn, she's such a sweetheart!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Muffin and Chewy are lucky little tiel's to have Momma give them such good head massages! *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


PipSqueakZ said:



They are so cute! Sometimes I'm tempted to get a tiel, then I remember when I looked after my sister,s.......that never stopped screeching........and then I think.......NO!!!! :laughing:

Click to expand...

haha yes!! only a tiel owner can understand... mine are not constant, thank goodness, but definitely LOUD and usually at the most inconvenient or undesired times *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


aluz said:



Aww, I love the way your Muffin patiently waits for her turn, she's such a sweetheart! 

Click to expand...

She really is  we have definitely re-bonded over the summer!



FaeryBee said:



Muffin and Chewy are lucky little tiel's to have Momma give them such good head massages! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Deborah!! :2thumbs:*


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

absolutely gorgeous I wonder if I can convince my partner that Jimmy could do with some new friends


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


PipSqueakZ said:



They are so cute! Sometimes I'm tempted to get a tiel, then I remember when I looked after my sister,s.......that never stopped screeching........and then I think.......NO!!!! :laughing:

Click to expand...

LOL, Wendy, one tiel cannot be louder than six budgies that you already have!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Super cute! I love how Muffin looks up "OK, where are those fingers??"*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome Jill...I am hoping my little guy gets to that point too...


----------

